
Rocking and Rolling Rounded Menu with jQuery - chaostheory
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2010/04/30/rocking-and-rolling-rounded-menu-with-jquery/
======
mogston
Looks cool, but that menu would get very annoying after the first 5 seconds.

